# Two way pallet for AJ100



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

From the photo, it looks good.
Did you make brake for the unit?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

The 100 does not have the brake, the 2006 and 2008 do have a brake. No real need for the brake where I am because my out yards are so flat. Choosing the right yard is important for me, makes work a little easier since I am a one man operation. I can actually carry 128 hives on my trailer alone and all the supers to work them on the truck and do all this from two way pallets all by myself.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a really nice setup. Do you have a provision for lifting taller hives if it should happen that you have a nice crop on and unexpectedly have to move your hives. What is the lift capacity?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Jim, that is a drawback to some degree. The lift capacity at full extension for this model is about 275lbs. So therefore my two way pallets are just fine and I can move them even with some degree of supers attached. I personally do not move hives with supers, I just plan differently and it works for me. Also I have the capacity to move single hives at the same weight capacity, so movimg single hives at 275 lbs is not a problem. There are models available that are much heavier and will allow a higher lifting weight capacity. Thanks for the interest and feedback. This setup would be great for a small pollinator who needs to move hives among rows of crops. just drive down the road and drop as you go. The two way pallet would also work fine for this. I stated earlier that this machine is probably not suited for the commercial guy dropping four ways and using a tractor trailer rig, but it sure is a neat setup for sideliners, and can save a lot of money along the way.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Is it common on pallets to have such deep rails (3/4"?) that the hives sit on or would a 3/8" rail decrease mouse problems or serve some other advantageous purpose?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not a commercial type, newbee from June, but in your prep work before moving I am assuming you block the exits (some method), but do not see eyelets on your pallet for a strap to hold the hives closed/in place during movement.
Just curious and thanks for sharing your set up, I have enjoyed following your threads.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I really like your pallets and setup, Broodhead.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I checked out the site that the AJ100 is on. Where do you find the prices? 
They have a motorized hand truck and a walk behind called the papillon that look interesting.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Send them an email, or call on Skype. Guys name is Ramon, cannot speak much English but is most helpful. I will be posting a video very soon. Broodhead


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

No need to have straps, the clips hold them and there is also no need to block entrances. Just load , net and off we go. Broodhead


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Broodhead: Seriously that thing really fills a niche in the industry. Smaller operations should be looking at one of these setups before they even think about buying a forklift. Not everyone needs to be dragging around a 7,000 lb. machine and trailer. Of course you arent going to load a semi with one but so what, you can always rent or borrow for a few days a year if needed.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Jim, that is exactly why I bought the AJ!! Who needs a Ferrari when a AJ will do the job. This is a excellent machine for pollinators. I will be posting a video soon. It is pricey, but the cost savings are immediate. Broodhead


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

You could still load 2 ways on a semi, a bit shaking and requires some good strapping. Any forklift will also unload 2 ways.

These are 3/8 entrances and not as reduced as broodheads.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Sorry for the misunderstanding,I do strap the top layer during transport, no eyelets needed.


----------

